# Blackwater 2-20



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Hit Blackwater today with loadtoad1a7. Fished upper bay and mouth of Yellow with no luck. Moved up river to the bridge and we caught 6 hybrids and 1 small speck. All hybrids were good size with loadtoad boating the largest. Caught them on rapalas. Loadtoad has the only pic, so maybe he will throw it on here.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here you go. Had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That there is a striped bass not a hybrid.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> That there is a striped bass not a hybrid.


Yep. No broken lines.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys in the red boat? Nice striper


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

No we were in the white and tan one. I thought striped bass and hybrid were the same thing? People just called them different names?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

loadtoad1a7...... striped bass and hybrid striped bass are two different species. Both species are found in area rivers....striped bass have to be 18" min. to possess, and 3 fish limit. The fish you have in photo is a striped bass. Hybrid striped bass have no min. size to possess, with a bag limit of 20. Hybrids have a sharp drop in the area from dorsal fin to mouth and are not as round as a striped bass. Hybrids typically have a yellowish tint color along the dorsal /top area of the fish.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

You are correct JD. I did not pay attention to the lateral lines either. Stripper have distinct straight lateral lines where as hybrids have distinct, but broken patterns in the lateral lines.
​


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice work guys. When you say Rapala do you mean X rap? Did you see them pushing bait or were you blind casting?


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

The water was real muddy but SG saw some bait fish jumpin so we started throwing in there. The catch was slow took about 2 hours to catch the 6 we caught had to keep switching sides and working the areas to get them to hit.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Definitely a true Striper. A Hybrid or "Sunshine" bass as some call them are a hybrid between a Striped Bass and a White Bass.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I was tossing a rapala xr10. Mostly blind casting, but we did see a few running bait. We need to go again AP. Give me a shout sometime when you and NJD are not on a date.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You can keep more than 3 striped bass...they are included in the 20 bass aggregate...

http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/11FLFW-Ad_Free.pdf

See page 10....


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

60hertz said:


> You can keep more than 3 striped bass...they are included in the 20 bass aggregate...
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/11FLFW-Ad_Free.pdf
> 
> See page 10....


Incorrect. the limit is 3, over 18in. 

■■ 20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass (individually
or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in
total length.
— In the Suwannee River, areas north and west of the Suwannee
River, and in any tributary, creek or stream of the
Suwannee River: the bag limit for striped bass is 3, each
of which must be at least 18 inches in total length (20 fish
combined bag limit).

taken from pg 10. we are north and west of Suwanne River.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Spectre Gunner said:


> Hit Blackwater today with loadtoad1a7. Fished upper bay and mouth of Yellow with no luck. Moved up river to the bridge and we caught 6 hybrids and 1 small speck. All hybrids were good size with loadtoad boating the largest. Caught them on rapalas. Loadtoad has the only pic, so maybe he will throw it on here.


Thanks for sharing, sounds like you both had a great time, that's a great pic of the striper... again congrats.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Spectre Gunner said:


> I was tossing a rapala xr10. Mostly blind casting, but we did see a few running bait. We need to go again AP. Give me a shout sometime when you and NJD are not on a date.


You are a funny man SG. Will give you a yell soonest. PM me. Got any Monday's free?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

gray squirrel is right, its 3 stripers max and they count against your total of 20 hybrids, whites, and pure breds.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work man! That bridge has been holding a bunch of stripers lately.


----------

